# Old eco-poem of mine about trains, deer, travellin...



## FawnGone (Dec 26, 2020)

Jessica Dampier - Patience - Warrior Poets - http://armedwithvisions.com/2013/02/14/jessica-dampier-patience/

(Old poem inspired by a ride... They added all the pics and video, only the words are my original content.
I have a bunch of old writing from when I was a teen and I should write more, but ya know, depression and lack of recent muse...)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 26, 2020)

ah, nice, a friend of mine took that black and white photo accompanying your piece.


----------



## FawnGone (Dec 26, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> ah, nice, a friend of mine took that black and white photo accompanying your piece.


It bothered me a bit that they didn't credit the photos or ask permission for that. I didn't "approve" the use of other people's content being added that way, only saw it after it was published. Certainly, if anyone wants me to remove it from this thread because they are in those pics I totally will.


----------



## Odin (Dec 27, 2020)

That was a joy to read.

Dampier at first confused with Dhampir.

Pirate vs Halfblood Vampire.


----------



## FawnGone (Dec 28, 2020)

Odin said:


> That was a joy to read.
> 
> Dampier at first confused with Dhampir.
> 
> Pirate vs Halfblood Vampire.


Hmmm... Vampirate?

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------

